# Bear got SHAVED!!!



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone! Many of you have seen pictures of my Bear, and he was a little fluffy 4 month old baby. He started to get a little straggly, so I took him for his first grooming appointment. He was definitely matted- the backs of his legs and his lower back. I brushed him every day, but the minute he laid down or went outside, the mats came back!

The groomer gave hubby and I two options- have her try to brush out the mats, which could be painful for him and a bad first grooming experience, or shave him and let it regrow. Obviously we chose the latter, because I would never suggest we do something to put Bear in pain.

After reading the forum, I realized she may have just been lazy (?) and now my baby is bald except for his head and tail. Does anyone know how long it will take for his hair to grow out? Not a full coat, but I just want some baby fur back! I actually cried when hubby brought him home because he looked so different!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It will grow pretty fast.Just get him some cute t-shirts and he'll be cute as a button!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

The same thing happened to my Daisy Grace in November. I surely didn't want her to be put through the ordeal of the groomer getting the mats out, so I, too, told her to just "do what she had to do". When I picked her up, I cried and I felt so sorry for her that I had let her get so matted that she had to be shaved. She seemed to be fine with it and since then, her hair has grown to be about 2 inches long. She looks as beautiful -to me- as ever. Hubby bought me a good brush for Christmas and I brush her EVERY day without fail!! It will take some time, but little T-shirts will keep him warm and look cute!! Don't sweat the small stuff--just give him a great big hug from his Auntie Abby!!!!


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you so much Abby! I feel so guilty, like I didn't brush him correctly or enough. He's been wearing a cute sweater the past few days and I'm anxiously awaiting the two inches you mentioned!!! What kind of brush did hubby get you? That was so nice of him.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Sherry- I'm going to do just that!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Izzy usually gets a hair trim every 2 months, just like people they suggest every 6 weeks at our groomers. So in no time it will grow back. I think most of us here have the Maden brushes sold at toplinepets.com. And some have the Chris Christensen (sp??) brushes and combs. Just do a search on brushes and you should get a few threads on the subject.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks christy! i'll get the madan brush- do you brush them before you give them a bath and then as you blow dry? just making sure i am doing it the right way. we also bought a comb that the groomer recommended for matts.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Good tools really help. I have several maden brushes and CC brushes. You also need a good comb. You have to comb down to the skin. I bought and love a small CC square slicker brush for matts. When you shampoo dilute and pour the shampoo over the body. I very gently wash never rub and pour water over body to rinse. Most important to dilute conditioner and lightly rinse. I also use a leave in conditioner before I dry and never rub the coat. I comb the wet coat before I dry. I have the CC little pup dryer and love it. I takes practice to find what works best for you pup. I really enjoy grooming my girls.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree w/Cathy that a good comb is very important along w/combing down to the skin. For yrs. I never brushed mine ---just combed. I don't truly believe that it is what kind of comb/brush you have (although some are better than others) but that you know how to do what needs to be done & do it every day & do it well. Some dogs (like Lisi) never mat, but then I don't give them much of a chance either. I try to do mine every single day---hardly ever miss, but then I am healthy & have enough energy so who knows if I were to get sick what might happen! 
The rinse is important too---I would never miss a rinse in my own hair or on the pups. 
Good luck & just wait for it to grow. We have all been there!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

We use Maden brushes and combs too. Without combing, mats can be starting underneath that you usually miss with just brushing. Also, be sure to take the sweater (or any clothing) off at least once a day to brush and comb or there will be more mats, especially at the upper legs/body area. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

SWallace said:


> Thank you so much Abby! I feel so guilty, like I didn't brush him correctly or enough. He's been wearing a cute sweater the past few days and I'm anxiously awaiting the two inches you mentioned!!! What kind of brush did hubby get you? That was so nice of him.


He bought me a Chris Christensen in purple--my favorite color. I can really tell a big difference in the way it gets down to the skin and gets the fine hair. I don't know how I brushed without it--yeah I do too...not well well!! It's a great investment for not too much money...:thumbsup:


----------



## Daisy+Dukes-mom-Bj (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't feel bad at all! Please! My poor Daisy had straight hair as a pup but as she grew her hair turned into an afro. I went from full length to shorter and shorter cuts until now she has a cute short Maltese afro, lol. Duke, her blood brother/twin has straight hair so he gets to wear it about 3 inches long in a puppy cut. They get combed and brushed every morning and night. My son is a groomer and got me the correct tools and training. But she will still get the occasional mat. I don't think you are doing anything wrong, except be sure to comb. I think some of these precious fluffs just mat easily so its best to find a short cut that you like. I am going to try to attach a pic here for you. Duke is on the right.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

omg Daisy and Duke are both SOOOO Cute! Thank you so much for the advice. You won the jackpot that your son is a groomer!

I def feel better about being a bad mom! I'm going to get the brushes you all recommended. You are all the best!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Harnesses will cause them to so after walks I comb Boo out. Boo gets cut every 6 weeks with a trim in between at 3 weeks. I also have found a leave in conditioner a couple of days after a bath helps too. Good luck and I bet he is cute with his chic new hair cut.


----------

